# K9 Officer



## 38bigblock (Nov 22, 2015)

I’m on the job currently, but my question has to do with training a Shepherd as a pet, not as a k9 work dog.

My 7 month GSD loves to test me, doesn’t listen half the time, unless I really yell at her, and is extremely protective / alpha over other my family and other dogs.

How do I break this cycle, and make her listen, better? Everyone says GSD’s are so easy to train, but I’m having a hell of a time here.

Any advise would be cool, k9 guys are preferred for the question, but if you have a GSD in general and he / she actually listens, that would be awesome!

Thanks


----------



## MiamiVice (May 2, 2002)

I have 2 Male and female, the female is a dominant bitch! That being said find a decent trainer and get her into classes. I can recommend a few good ones depending where you are located. Basic obedience 1 and 2 are a must. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## 38bigblock (Nov 22, 2015)

We sent her to a 2 week board and train, and I think the results were extremely lousy. The only thing we got out of it was her being potty trained. Which is huge, but still. What area are you in?


----------



## MiamiVice (May 2, 2002)

38bigblock said:


> We sent her to a 2 week board and train, and I think the results were extremely lousy. The only thing we got out of it was her being potty trained. Which is huge, but still. What area are you in?


You have to be there with her, 1x a week for 8-12 weeks. I can refer you to great shepherd people in medway, Boston, or Worcester if any are close.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## 38bigblock (Nov 22, 2015)

I just sent you a PM


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

38,

Have you tried Alpha Rolling? It works and isn’t a “bad thing”. Your problem is your pup doesn't see you as the Alpha of the pack.


----------



## 38bigblock (Nov 22, 2015)

From what I’ve read online and in articles, I don’t think so either, she thinks she’s the boss. And she’s wrong. When push comes to shove she listens to me, but it’s a constant challenge. I’ve never heard of alpha rolling, I’ll have to look it up.


----------



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

I'm no dog trainer... but first thing I'd recommend is to stop raising your voice. Call this woman... a friend of ours... and highly dedicated to K9's... especially German Shepards.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

It’s an excellent technique. Basically, when he acts up, you roll him on his back and hold him in the belly up position with a command. Wait until he relaxes (acquiesces), release him, then give him a command. If he doesn't obey, roll him fast and hard again. There are videos. Don’t abuse or hurt him. NEVER let him be Alpha. 
Also, have you tried using a pinch collar on him for training? Once he learns it, and they DONT hurt, all you have to do is mimic a collar tug and he should respond correctly. Work with your trainer.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Sorry, her.
You WILL have times were you need to yell: Emergency recall, etc. You also will have times when you need to raise your voice.


----------



## 38bigblock (Nov 22, 2015)

She’s on the pinch collar now, and it definitely works to some extent. The last thing I want to do is drop another large amount of money on sending her somewhere again. That being said, if it’s going to work, I’ll bite the bullet and do it


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Did you learn how to use the pinch collar from a good trainer? Not just a “tug and there you go”? There’s a science to it. Good luck!


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

I forgot to add.. Iminno way an expert.


----------



## 38bigblock (Nov 22, 2015)

Lol, thank you for the advice anyways, I appreciate everyone’s input. I’m sure everything will work out, it always does. I’m definitely not looking for at work dog as a pet, but it would be nice to have a pet that listens


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Always be The Boss.


----------

